# Eagles In Baytown Today!



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Another awesome adventure for me! In the nest picture the parents are looking down at the two babies in there. I think they are around two weeks old.


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

*Very Cool!*

Nice camera work too!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Those look great!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Super shots. Love the composition and curve of the wings in that second to the last one.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice shots!
RT


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow Sandy, those are great!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WTG Sandy!!!!Outstanding captures. You topped yourself with these.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Sandy, simply wonderful photography. All your shots are excellent! I love the fourth shot most of all. Im jealous with envy. Thats the shot I have been attempting for a while now. Great job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Best eagle pics I've seen.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

WOW is about all I can say....Fantastic Shots Sandy.... I think you can call yourself a Professional Photographer now!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

AWESOME PICTURES! Thanks


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

AWESOME pics !! Is that at the Nature Center in Baytwon ?


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Beautiful birds....Beautiful pictures.....except the word beautiful does not even come close to describing your photography!! Simply FANTASTIC!!!!!!!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

You guys make me smile with your kind comments. I knew what my set up was going to be before I got out there. I put my camera in Manual Mode so I would have total control of my settings. I wanted my Exposure Time to be 1/2000 of a second. I put my F-stop at 7.1. I put my ISO at 800 which was a little high and I was taking a chance with that. I didn't want to risk on under exposing these being that it was 6pm and losing precious light.

The nest is located across from the golf course on Tri City Road.

The first picture here is the female taking a break. She actually took the rest of a fish she was feeding to the young ones and fed herself on a near by tree.
They are such good parents. This is such a treat to watch these two. 
It's going to be even better watching them raise a couple young ones.


----------

